# Difference between Windows XP Pro and Windows XP Pro Black Edition



## deadpulse (Feb 10, 2007)

Can anybody will plz tell me what is the difference between Windows XP Pro and Windows XP Pro black edition?

Is there is any bugs fixed in that? or it is simply comes with the vista black screen as so it is known as Black Edition?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 10, 2007)

its just an illegal DVD of windows xp that contains all illegal softwares ....... and u cant talk about illegal stuff here.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 10, 2007)

he just clarified a doubt


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 10, 2007)

The black one is not an official release. It has been made by pirates


----------



## deadpulse (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your reply....!


----------



## satyamy (Feb 10, 2007)

& What abt Windows XP Crystal Edition & Windows XP Service Pack January 2007 updated edition..............?


----------



## shaunak (Feb 10, 2007)

> Windows XP Service Pack January 2007 updated edition


It is a version of xp which come autopached upto jan07 with sp2 installed.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 10, 2007)

is this  jan 2007 edition a OFFICIAL release??


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 10, 2007)

no yaar


----------

